
The Post-Human World - artsandsci
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/02/the-post-human-world/517206/?single_page=true
======
yazbo_mcclure
That does not seem so bad to me. Loosing my self. I have been trying to stop
imagining or storytelling in my head and trying to exist as if I was enjoying
a work of art in my spare time. Spare time spare time spare time spare time
spare time

